# Camera's



## pringles1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm looking to get a decent camera but I have no idea what a decent camera is, looking to spend about 250 to get a good 1. Any body recommend 1??


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

What sort of camera do you want? DSLR, bridge, compact?


----------



## pringles1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

Those words mean nothing to me :-/ can I just say a good 1. Did see a advert on currys for a dslr, is that a good camera?


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

If you have to ask mate then a DSLR probably isn't right for you and at the price point a bridge camera will be just as good.


----------



## pringles1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

Does it show that much that I'm not into photography?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Slightly over budget, but if you can stretch, perhaps Panasonic LX7.

In budget, you could get a CSC like Panasonic G5 or GF5. 

You could strike lucky and maybe find an older model from the Canon Powershot G series (G12 maybe 15) too. There's a few camera shops that sell outgoing models on eBay

Edit; quick scout of eBay suggests a G15 is still over budget. Thought prices might've softened more


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I'm only a recent convert to DSLR mate and only because I needed to be able to switch lenses for different shots.

http://www.techradar.com/news/photography-video-capture/cameras/what-camera-should-i-buy-your-options-explained-986593


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

My wife had a D3100 DSLR probably get one for £250 with a starter lense. Works well in auto mode and if you want to fiddle with the settings you have a decent camera!


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Are you looking for one with a few settings to use in order to get the best photos (which will take some practise) or just a smaller camera you can pick up and press a button and get good photos? If you want to learn about photography and get the best photos and have the option of changing lenses then get a DSLR, if you want the easy option, get a good point and shoot


----------



## pringles1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, heading into the city later so watch this space


----------



## pringles1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bit more than I wanted to spend but we came home with a Canon eos 100D DSLR and it's awesome!! Why oh why haven't I got a decent camera sooner


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

100D or 1000D? 1000D is a good DSLR for beginners  have fun! Let us know if you have any technical questions, I worked as a pro photographer a few years ago so know a fair bit


----------



## pringles1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

It's an 100D. So far the cat has been the target and they have come out really really good.


----------



## pringles1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

One of the car








And the cat

Happy with it to say the least


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

Look up froknowsphoto on the web for beginner vids. Always focus on the eyes. Nice pics.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

100d is a decent camera mate; bit small in the hand for me but very similar to mine in terms of features. Get yourself a nifty 50 lens ASAP, cheap and very effective. :thumb:


----------



## pringles1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm after a zoom lens if anybody can recommend one


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

pringles1984 said:


> I'm after a zoom lens if anybody can recommend one


Thats the addiction of the DSLR the fact you can change the lens means more money spent....:lol:

Enjoy the camera, i have a couple of DSLR's an old Nikon D50 and a Nikon D300 and associated lenses.

However not used for years i just reach for my little panasonic LX7.

Beware the lens addiction and filters etc...:thumb:


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

A fairly good beginners zoom is a 55-250 lens http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000V9D5LG?pc_redir=1401019606&robot_redir=1
But when buying lenses you need to understand the f number, the lowest aperture that lens can handle, the lower the better as it means it can handle low light and will be better quality


----------



## glen11 (May 28, 2014)

what brand do you want? Need more specs


----------



## glen11 (May 28, 2014)

No specific advice on the cameras themselves, but I always try to pick the better alternatives, I have a Sony A5000 and it was very good


----------



## glen11 (May 28, 2014)

Check this recommendation for your price, http://thedigitalcamera.net/sony-a5000-vs-a6000-vs-nex-6-vs-nex-5t-vs-nex-7-whats-the-difference/


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

pringles1984 said:


> I'm after a zoom lens if anybody can recommend one


The Tamron 70-300 VC is probably the best bang for buck zoom lens on the market for Canon.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Agree with Jenny, the 55-250 IS lens is decent, though if you ever plan on using it for video them the STM version is far better if you can stretch to it.

Check out digitalrev for the online store; they're usually very reasonably priced and I've had stuff delivered from HK on Monday morning that I ordered on Fri afternoon. They sort import duty too.


----------

